# what a joke



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

this is just stupid

Nemo Packs - Aquatics to your Door


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Am the only one who thinks thats cool ?
i suppose if you hate the film nemo you will not like it but hey ho 

Aiden


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

As long as people know what they're doing, I don't see the problem in wanting fish in a film you love.

Heck, my tank is full of Pokéballs and Pokémon toys (all checked to ensure they were fish-safe beforehand, though!)


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Then you read what's in the pack, see this:-

* 1 x *Gill *a Moorish Idol

and realise just HOW stupid those packs are! I mean seriously, a moorish idol? They may as well just send you a dead fish.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Whys that stupid?? its just a selection of fish from a film??

Not into marine fishmyself there too much hassel.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm no marine keeper but such packs really are not promoting good fishkeeping at all. There was already alot of hooha around the release of the film relating to many marine species (particularly clownfish) being bought be ignorant parents for their kids, resulting in many fish deaths. I don't know how true all that is, but I'm inclined to believe a certain amount is.
So a 'pack' containing species ripped from the movie is in its way promoting poor fishkeeping. If you want to mix the species, then fine. But they should be sold separately as normal. This promotes actually _researching_ each species first. I don't even know if these species are compatible at all. I have a feeling they aren't (there aren't many marine fish that are invertebrate friendly). I also recall hearing things about moorish idols being particularly difficult; I think it's a dietary issue, as with many difficult marines.

tldr, there is no need for these fish to be in a 'pack' rather than just separately. This just promotes poor fishkeeping due to impulse buys based on a fictional film.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Far2lively said:


> Whys that stupid?? its just a selection of fish from a film??
> 
> Not into marine fishmyself there too much hassel.


They're amongst one of the most difficult marine fish to keep in captivity is all, considered a fish best left in the sea. http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143603

Those packs are akin to selling a pack of freshwater fish that is going to attract beginners, and including uaru in it.

Ade


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure these 'packs' have taken into account whether or not the species actually co-exist well :hmm:

'PLEASE EMAIL ACROSS YOUR CHOICE OR WE WILL SEND WHAT IS LOOKING NICE'
Well, how delightfully short-sighted.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats the whole point i was getting at people above dont seem to know about fish to say its ok or nothing wrong 

put it this way most of the fish are not compatable and some would be dead in a few days its also just the stupidist way to try making a sale

also some of the species like to be in pairs or shoals

would people buy a madagascar pack lion,zebra,chimps,penguins,giraffe,hippo and the likes to add to a field ok some would get on but not all


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Knowing what I do about people? Some certainly would. lol

Ade


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

That's really, really grim. As has been said almost all moorish idols are dead within weeks of being captured in the wild. That kind of pack will not be bought by any serious aquarist. 

I'm tempted to contact them and ask them to remove that offer as it is that irresponsible.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

RescueCat said:


> As long as people know what they're doing, I don't see the problem in wanting fish in a film you love.
> 
> Heck, my tank is full of Pokéballs and Pokémon toys (all checked to ensure they were fish-safe beforehand, though!)


Pictures!!!!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Just read up on the Moorish Idol seems they are a species best left in the wild, and only a handful of people have had sucess with them in tanks, of which are huge!


----------



## Satahmoo (Nov 2, 2012)

poor babies, guna be a lot o sick/dead fishies 
Marine tanks are not easy to look after and its never a good idea to put that many fish in at once esp the moorish idol !! they are sooo sensitive!!!!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Far2lively said:


> Pictures!!!!


I shall put up some pictures when the tank is done! Waiting on a few orders to complete it 

If I was buying these fish, which I wouldn't, because I don't deal in marine fish, I'd probably just put them all in tanks suited to each one.

I don't think it'd be a terrible pack for say, an aquarium (if they know what they're doing with the idol), and if they were just adding a few fish to a few tanks.

But I'm a rather new fish-keeper, and have never dealt with anything Marine, so I don't really know.


----------



## Satahmoo (Nov 2, 2012)

RescueCat said:


> I shall put up some pictures when the tank is done! Waiting on a few orders to complete it
> 
> If I was buying these fish, which I wouldn't, because I don't deal in marine fish, I'd probably just put them all in tanks suited to each one.
> 
> ...


It would be ok if they know what they are at like you said. They would also go fine together with no fighting but they need to go in the appropriate sized tank and added slowly not all in one go. I feel that these type of packages don't put the best needs of the fish first or help the buyer out.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Stab in the dark here,but considering the "RFUK Bandwagon" epedemic at the moment i had to ask

Any1 actually bought anything from this company?
Im looking for some new additions and there prices seem V.Fair :2thumb:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Satahmoo said:


> It would be ok if they know what they are at like you said. They would also go fine together with no fighting but they need to go in the appropriate sized tank and added slowly not all in one go. I feel that these type of packages don't put the best needs of the fish first or help the buyer out.


It's similar to the starter kits for lizards. They aren't good for starters, but can be handy if you split it up.

I mean, people buying this set up COULD potentially have many currently empty tanks that they could use as holding tanks until they can add them all in together, and then they can add fish to the other tanks. I mean, 99% of people would probably dump them in a tropical, or even coldwater tank, but there's hope some people are better than that.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

People keeping marine (including me) would not buy anything that has not been researched, it's too risky. We spend loads of money and time getting everything right we wouldn't then buy a pack on a whim from a film that could cause problems so don't worry I doubt they sell many of them :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

JoPwerks said:


> People keeping marine (including me) would not buy anything that has not been researched, it's too risky. We spend loads of money and time getting everything right we wouldn't then buy a pack on a whim from a film that could cause problems so don't worry I doubt they sell many of them :2thumb:


Unfortunately there are impulse buyers out there though... they see something that they like and think "Oh wow, that'd look fab in my tank/viv/enclosure' and buy it without much forethought. I've been guilty of this in the past when I kept goldfish as a teen.
There are responsible buyers out there like yourself but others don't put as much thought into it and inevitably, it's the pet that suffers


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

JoPwerks said:


> People keeping marine (including me) would not buy anything that has not been researched, it's too risky. We spend loads of money and time getting everything right we wouldn't then buy a pack on a whim from a film that could cause problems so don't worry I doubt they sell many of them :2thumb:


I wish I could actually believe that, just take a look on ebay to find marine set ups that will make you cringe. This kit is aimed at children and judging by the popularity of 15 liter pink mermaid tanks, most parents are not prepared to put in the work or research.


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen this before, i used to work for a shop that did an online fish delivery service we WOULDNT touch marines because they are so hard to transport and also its a lot harder to tell if the fish will be going into a good tank via the internet. 
THis pack contains fish that will kill/ batter eachother and unfortunately a lot of people do try to jump into marine without research. 
one of the most annoying questions i get asked in shop is 'can nemo go in a goldfish bowl?'
and have had customers try and buy clowns for tropical set ups and malawis for marine setups.


----------

